# Stoke Prior, Nr Bromsgrove @ STOKE PRIOR SPORTS AND SOCIAL



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at STOKE PRIOR SPORTS AND SOCIAL CLUB, Nr Bromsgrove in Stoke Prior, Nr Bromsgrove, Worcestershire starting 30/12/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=393

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

larrywatters has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

smurfinguk has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

hymermick1 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sweeny (Jan 6, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

sweeny has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

clive1821 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

amydan has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Bubblehead has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## WindyGale (Sep 17, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

WindyGale has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Dixi has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

KeiththeBigUn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Put our name down for this rally but cant find any info as their website appears to be down. Can anyone post a link to the website please. 

I'm interested to know if its hard standing or grass, google earth shows a large grass area and a large car park but I don't know if its the same place, also is their any EHU?

A UK campsites review says there are some next to the club house, is this the rally area?

Also what's the cost?

Andy


----------



## Dencar (Sep 3, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

Dencar has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> Put our name down for this rally but cant find any info as their website appears to be down. Can anyone post a link to the website please.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy

As it says on the listing details to follow but I can tell you that they have grass pitches with electric providing the weather is ok, if weather not ok then we use the car park which is all hardstanding.

As to electric if we are on the car park we try to run as many hook ups as we can from the mains if not then we will prob have a big generator or 2 which Clive 1821 supplies which is switched on at 8am and off at 11pm.

Not sorted cost out yet as I am away doing a rally or 2 at the moment but it won't be horrendus :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

rosalan has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The venue does not sound exciting but having attended last year, it was Ok!
A large welcoming pub across the road, canal walks and a bus into town, which satisfied my shopaholic wife, all topped by an entertaining evening with just a tad of liquid refreshment rounding off a good years motorhoming.
As the temperature dropped, hook-ups saved the day (and nights) with further entertainment provided by Clive, who could be seen at the coldest moments, dressed like a Yetti, servicing his generators. It warmed our hearts to toast him from inside the vans as he entertained us by pouring diesel over his hands as he shivered with delight outside. Oh! what merriment we all had, I almost spilled my hot toddy!

Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The venue does not sound exciting but having attended last year, it was Ok!
A large welcoming pub across the road, canal walks and a bus into town, which satisfied my shopaholic wife, all topped by an entertaining evening with just a tad of liquid refreshment rounding off a good years motorhoming.
As the temperature dropped, hook-ups saved the day (and nights) with further entertainment provided by Clive, who could be seen at the coldest moments, dressed like a Yetti, servicing his generators. It warmed our hearts to toast him from inside the vans as he entertained us by pouring diesel over his hands as he shivered with delight outside. Oh! what merriment we all had, I almost spilled my hot toddy!

Alan


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

janet1 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

gaspode has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ramblefrog has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## arkright (Apr 27, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

arkright has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

Bern2544 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## C_Cumbers (Sep 30, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

C_Cumbers has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just to let you know prices etc for New Year

New Years Eve is £10 per person for this you get a disco. Food will be available in the outside catering unit and behind the bar so its pay for what you want this year.

The camping will be on the car park unless it is very dry.

Cost for camping

£9 a night NO ELECTRIC

£12 a night with ELECTRIC

The electric will be supplied by Clive1821's generators and will be just for keeping batteries topped up *NOT* for running electric fires etc. The generators will be switched on at 9am and switched off at 11pm so as not to annoy folks trying to sleep.

*If you want electric please let me know before hand.*

Payment is in *CASH* on arrival to the rally marshal's LadyJ Jacquie & John

Please note there is a £1 rally fee also payable on arrival to cover ins. etc.

If any of you on the rally list no longer wish to join us please let me know as soon as possible so that I can take you off the rally list. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It would be rather spiffing if we could share in Clives Amps and Watts if he has any left over. My toothbrush always needs a boost.

Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

rosalan said:


> It would be rather spiffing if we could share in Clives Amps and Watts if he has any left over. My toothbrush always needs a boost.
> 
> Alan


Thank you Alan i'm glad someone has read me post :roll: :lol:

So that's the following folks wanting electric

LadyJ
clive1821
rosalan
larrywatters
arkright
gaspode
Bern2544
amydan
JollyJack
sweeny
rayc
smurfinguk
ramblefrog
Happyrunner
KeiththeBigUn
Dixi
janet1
ICDSUN2
rosmic
C_Cumbers
Bubblehead

Shout up the rest of you else Clive might not bring enough power for you all

Jacquie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

As there will be plenty of sunshine at New Year we should be able to manage on the solar panels OK I reckon. :? 






On second thoughts, add us to Clives leccie list please Jac. :wink:


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi,

Yes please to electric........

Bern


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Can e have electric please


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Can we confirm our booking don't know how to do it.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

amydan said:


> Can we confirm our booking don't know how to do it.


Ok amydan I will confirm you on the rally list

Jacquie


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Electricity for us too - thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the following folks let me know if they will be wanting electric or not for New Year

Bubblehead
C_Cumbers
Dencar
hymermick1
ICDSUN2
WindyGale

If you have decided your not coming could you please let me know a.s.a.p

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes please Jacquie,

Plug me in and wire me for sound! :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

Electric for me please Jacquie and can you please confirm me on the rally list

Dixi


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi - do we need to book tickets for new year entertainment (£10 each)?


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi. Just to confirm our booking for our reserved pitch plus electric. Many thanks Janet 1 and Ivor.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

ramblefrog said:


> Hi - do we need to book tickets for new year entertainment (£10 each)?


Hi Beverly I will book all the tickets and you pay me on arrival along with your camping fee.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

That leaves the following folks now that haven't let me know if they want electric or not or if they are still intending coming, as we have limited space on the car park I would appreciate it if you could either answer my e.mail or post on here your intentions. Thanks

hymermick1
WindyGale

If you have decided your not coming could you please let me know a.s.a.p

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

rosmic has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

*new year*

Hi Jacquie just to confirm new year rally with electric please Best regards Rosie and Mike ROSMIC


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Unfortunately other half (who is the driver) had to have a knee op 2 days ago and is now splinted (not to weightbear or bend knee for next 6 weeks) so sadly will now not be able to attend this rally. Hope there is somebody else who can take our place.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

ramblefrog said:


> Unfortunately other half (who is the driver) had to have a knee op 2 days ago and is now splinted (not to weightbear or bend knee for next 6 weeks) so sadly will now not be able to attend this rally. Hope there is somebody else who can take our place.


Ok thanks for letting me know I will take you off the rally list, hope all goes well and he is back on his feet soon

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Just been over to the club to check things out for New Year and they have decided to include food again this year  BUT its put the price up to £12 per head instead of £10  still very cheap though for a New Year do. Hope you don't mind this late change

Hope you all turn up as I have had to pay up front for this

Look forward to seeing you all soon



Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi All,

Jac and I are on site this weekend to tie up the last few things, Jac will let everybody know the exact details, as far as I am concerned there will be a rally on for new years eve and there will be a disco etc.

I will be on site 2 days before the rally to provide a limited power supply for each motor home, I have to do a bit of installation work in the club and running power cables, this year I hope to provide a 24 hour supply but with limited power access of 6 amps per motor home so make sure you have enough gas with you to last the weekend for your heating and cooking requirements.... there is no money being provided by the club for me to do this but I am doing it for us all to have a good and happy time....

I also understand that the pub The Railway and Boat, next to the cannel are not doing any food, as we went into the pub last night and was told their restaurant was not open..... but about half a mile away is the Bowling Green is open for food, and some members mentioned about all going out for a meal, I have no idea of the opening times but we can look into that when we are on site or if you wish we can contact the bowing green for more information...

looking forward to seeing you all for the new year...


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well I think its all sorted now :roll: :lol: as Clive says he is going to sort us the electric so we all have enough power to keep batteries topped up 24hrs but please don't try wacking electric fires on else you will blow the lot of us out and the camp site as well and we don't want Clive having to keep trotting off to re connect us all 8O 

The club are doing a cold buffet just for us lot mainly sandwiches nibbles etc, not for the general public so food will all be kept in their kitchen please bring your own plates etc. If any of you want hot food we may be able to sneak a saucepan of chilli and rice or curry" ROS you listening :lol": into the kitchen other wise its more or less the same as last year.

Now somebody mentioned doing fancy dress the other weekend at Newlands if you want to dress up its entirely optional and the club hasn't any objections.

Might be an idea if those dressing up posted on here so we know what the reaction to this idea is so shout up if your for Fancy Dress.

Another question was can you arrive at the weekend instead of Monday and the answer is you can arrive on the Sunday 29th Dec but please after 2pm as the car park will be full of the footballers cars up till then.

If you are arriving Sunday please let me know so that we know how many to expect then.

Think that's about all any questions just shout up

Jac & John


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Knew i'd forgot something we now have space for one more due to a cancellation if anyone is looking for somewhere to go please add your name to the rally list



Jacquie


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi you two :wink: 
We will be there at 13:59 hrs (sharp) on the 29th day of December 2013. Like it or lump it. Tea and cakes on arrival please


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We have decided to wear clothes on this occasion, which clothes I am not sure other than brevity is unlikely.

Any occasion like this that is worth attending, deserves a degree of commitment. While we may not be going out to hire a costume, as I hope some will, we will try to dress for the occasion as inappropriately as we can on the spur of the moment.

Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We plan to arrive at 1.58pm on Sunday, just before lighting up time and not a minute later.
It will be our turn not to be parked next to the big generator this year. Please let me know if I will need extra cable and connectors.

Alan


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

don't worry Alan your not next to the gene. your in the field next door so please bring 1km of cable.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Alan we aint having the genny this year please read above Clive is running the electric from the mains yes we may need extra cables so bring what you got please.


Larry tea might be available on arrival but not the cakes bring your own :lol: are you wearing your kilt :?: 

And if any of you arrive one minuet before 2pm ill send you off round the block


Jac


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

We'll be there spot on 2pm on the Sunday 29th will bring all the wire we got.. :lol:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't think you will need much more than the normal amount of mains cable bob

:?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I found the latest bus time table if anyone needs it.... :wink:


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks Clive


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We now have 2 places available for our New Year Rally  
so if you looking for somewhere to go please add your self to the rally list HERE please

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anybody else going to join us :?: :?: :?: 





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If anybody else is thinking of joining us at Stoke Prior can you please add yourself to the rally list before Friday 20th Dec as Clive needs to know how many bits and pieces to bring for supplying the electric for us all.

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

LAST CHANCE IF YOU WANT TO JOIN US FOR OUR NEW YEAR JOLLY'S AT STOKE PRIOR BOOKING WILL BE CLOSED TODAY





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*LAST CHANCE IF YOU WANT TO JOIN US FOR OUR NEW YEAR JOLLY'S AT STOKE PRIOR BOOKING WILL BE CLOSED TODAY*

Jacquie


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

*Arriving Sunday*

Just to let you know that we will be arriving Sunday Afternoon. See you on the 29th. SmurfingUK.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Would have come, but made other arrangements when we saw the list was full. Have a wonderful time everyone.

Sue and John


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well not long now to our trip to Stoke Prior  and I hope the weather livens up before we get there :roll: 

Below are the folks that have let me know that they will be arriving on Sunday 29th after 2pm, if you are not listed and intend arriving Sunday can you please let me know a.s.a.p

C_Cumbers
JollyJack
KeiththeBigUn
larrywatters
rayc
rosalan
smurfinguk
sweeny

If you need to contact me my mobile number is 0753 863 6122

Look forward to seeing you all soon have a good Christmas all


Jac & John


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


We do still have 2 places available due to illness, so if anyone wants to join us for New Year please add yourself to the rally list a.s.a.p


Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi All..... we are at Stoke Prior.... and I have found a electrical supply now and have modified the incoming 3 phase supply in the club so we have a limited supply, I have supplied 4 distribution boards and 3 and single phase 6mm cables, for all the time we are here!!! every one will have access to the mains all be it on a limited current.....

We have also put parking barriers out so now all we have to do is look forward to seeing you all now 

If any of you would like to think on having a cooked lunch (roast)on new years day, we may be able to arrange that at the pub by the cannel, I have no idea how much would be but we need numbers on Monday to see if the pub would open for cooked lunch just for us.... I would think it would also be a one choice menu......

Looking forward to seeing you and safe travels.....


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

hi Jacquie
just to let you no that arkright aka Colin will be arriving with us, as we are traveling down from Blackpool, so will be there at 13,59 on 29th 12th 20000013


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A very on/off Rally that, thanks to Jackie and John managed to survive. The venue were providing music, then they did not. They were charging entry, then they were not. They were not providing food, then they did. Many of us disappointed the pub across the canal where we half expected to end up but nobody had allowed for the MHF factor or British spirit.
Clive, Pam, Di, Jenny and others pulled out every stop to make sure we had a good time. Everybody 'mucked' in .... tables overloaded with crackers, poppers, balloons and foods of all kinds. Clive produced music out of thin air and Pam was everywhere twice. Fluids flowed from the bar (and our bags (shhh)) and dire threats about drinking anything they, the management, had not provided. They threatened to close the Bar!!
This they did not do.... I cannot imagine why.
The following day we all poured into the pub where we learned new descriptive words for foods served, sniffed, and sampled. The served foods I awarded an "A" for crispness and an "E" for cooking quality but that was personal for both of their attempts to get it right. Others may have achieved marks that were not the same.
Sadly we had to leave and missed the Pantomime, which if Keith (The Big One) had anything to do with it, would have been great, even after only just scraping to get into the place. Where he has left his mark for posterity.

To anyone who attended this rally and even to those who were not able to be there, may I wish you all a wonderful day and the next ad infinitum.

What a lovely crowd of people!

Rosalie and Alan


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey! To everyone who made up the great gang of folks at Stoke Prior, we would just like to say a "Big Thank you". You were all terrific! So many people undertaking the tasks...social type and practical....you really made for an enjoyable weekend. New year resolution will be to join more rallies in 2014. Happy New Year everyone. x


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

hi all many thanks for a great time, jacks and Clive are just brilliant and we 
totally agree with all Alan said. Alan you totally miss a star performance
of snow white, still waiting for offers to go on tour :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you to Jac, John, Clive and Di for looking after us so well. You put in lots of hard work before during and after this rally which we enjoyed very much 

Thank you to the team that organised the grub in the pub and gave us a wonderful quiz and superb entertainment 

Thank you to everyone who came along to make it a very good rally 

Best wishes to all for a happy, healthy 2014,

Andrea, Bob & Ellie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

JollyJack said:


> Thank you to Jac, John, Clive and Di for looking after us so well. You put in lots of hard work before during and after this rally which we enjoyed very much
> 
> Thank you to the team that organised the grub in the pub and gave us a wonderful quiz and superb entertainment
> 
> ...


Thank you Bob, the pub grub was organised by Di and Lesley, and Quiz, the play was Keith.... I was just an on looker......

Just the Club was a let down by the owners who cocked up every thing and was very embarrassing for Jac and John, I can confirm that we were promised things like the disco which never transpired, almost the club owners had no interest in us....


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

*New year meet*

Hi all
Just like to second Alan's post. Great few days, thanks to everyone who contributed to making it so. The social club may have disappointed but the company certainly did not
Resa & Eric


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I'll just reiterate what others have already said. excellent effort from Jac and the rest of the organising team.
It could have been a letdown because of lack of interest by the club managers but some concerted effort by the team brought it back to being a success.


----------

